# OC-Möglichkeit bei Corsair H80i GT mit Noiseblocker eLoop-Lüftern



## Anexo (11. Dezember 2015)

*OC-Möglichkeit bei Corsair H80i GT mit Noiseblocker eLoop-Lüftern*

Moin. Ich möchte mit bald ein PC-System kaufen mit dem Core i7 4770K, der Corsair H80i GT "Wasserkühlung" mit 2 Be Quiet Noiseblocker-Lüftern. Alles verbaut auf einem MSI Z97M Gaming. 

Der Prozessor hat von haus aus 3,5 GHz.

Ich möchte gerne wissen wie GHz man da noch rausholen könnte, sodass die CPU nicht überhitzt.

Danke im Voraus und sorry für rechtschreib- und grammatikfehler


----------



## cHimaro (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: OC-Möglichkeit bei Corsair H80i GT mit Noiseblocker eLoop-Lüftern*

sollte bei 3.5 circa 28 -34 grad haben in last bis circa 45 und bei oc sollte das ding bis 4.2 ghz deine cpu auf max. circa 66 grad bringen
gerade dann wenn Du Pull to Push machst, also ein lüfter bläst in den radiator der andere bläst raus. mfg


----------



## Anexo (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: OC-Möglichkeit bei Corsair H80i GT mit Noiseblocker eLoop-Lüftern*

danke eig. reichen mir schon 4 GHz aus. Also passt schon thx cHimaro


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: OC-Möglichkeit bei Corsair H80i GT mit Noiseblocker eLoop-Lüftern*

Was für Lüfter willst du nutzen? Hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## Anexo (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: OC-Möglichkeit bei Corsair H80i GT mit Noiseblocker eLoop-Lüftern*

http://www.mifcom.de/images/onthefly/extra/500_500x500/3151_3.jpg

http://www.mifcom.de/images/onthefly/extra/500_500x500/3151_4.jpg
da ist das Modell mit Bildern zu sehen.

Einmal die Wasserkühlung und der damit verbundene Lüfter beQuiet Noiseblocker NB-eLoop


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: OC-Möglichkeit bei Corsair H80i GT mit Noiseblocker eLoop-Lüftern*

Der Eloop ist von Noiseblocker. Mit BeQuiet hat der Lüfter nichts am Hut.


----------

